# Pulling the Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens eggsac!!



## robc (Oct 20, 2009)

We decided to pull the GBB egg sac at 20 days - they were all eggs with legs!!! Nice, big sac!

[youtube]ScagsUteYxs[/youtube]


----------



## sharpfang (Oct 20, 2009)

*I traded about $600 worth of T's*

I traded 9 T's and one Rosyboa for A GBB girl.......After talkin' to Original owner she is 6-7 months gravid and fat........Too long , huh?
She won't eat much & acts like gravid T
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 81161

Even if she does not lay......It was worth a try at Gravid GBB experience!

I always look forward to your Pix......And have atleast decided on Macro-Lens for future...........Thanx!......I am lettin' my girls{1st sax laid same day}
Incubate themselves....till I figure this T - Incubator process out.
Pink-Toe & C.R.Tiger   @ 30-days each!.......................................Jason


----------



## tom cabuy (Oct 20, 2009)

nice! result again, Rob!!

Congrads!


----------



## TalonAWD (Oct 20, 2009)

Major congrats, Rob!!!!!
I can't wait to see my girl lay a sac! I want to feel your joy!!!

So how many babies? Thanks for the video.


----------



## Satellite Rob (Oct 20, 2009)

Hay Rob, 
Another great video.


----------



## Redneck (Oct 20, 2009)

Congrats on another awesome sac Rob..


----------



## jayefbe (Oct 20, 2009)

Wow, that was an impressive sac!  Congrats!


----------



## Tugbay Yagci (Oct 20, 2009)

i hope all of them survive! 
great job. congratulations


----------



## WARPIG (Oct 20, 2009)

This has been the yr of the GBB sacs.

Hats off.

PIG-


----------



## robc (Oct 20, 2009)

WARPIG said:


> This has been the yr of the GBB sacs.
> 
> Hats off.
> 
> PIG-


Yeah it has...it's awesome for the hobby. I think we're figuring out this species.


----------



## robc (Oct 20, 2009)

TalonAWD said:


> Major congrats, Rob!!!!!
> I can't wait to see my girl lay a sac! I want to feel your joy!!!
> 
> So how many babies? Thanks for the video.


Thank you - I hope you get one too!! 

There were 238 eggs w/ legs...


----------



## AudreyElizabeth (Oct 20, 2009)

Awesome! 238 more of these beauties in the hobby!


----------



## Moltar (Oct 20, 2009)

Suh-weet! Rob, you are the man! It's good to see that you breeder types are really getting a handle on how to get this species to produce. Nice work!


----------



## Mattyb (Oct 20, 2009)

Awesome Rob, can't wait til you pull your next sac!


----------



## robc (Oct 20, 2009)

Moltar said:


> Suh-weet! Rob, you are the man! It's good to see that you breeder types are really getting a handle on how to get this species to produce. Nice work!


Thank you!!


----------



## robc (Oct 20, 2009)

Mattyb said:


> Awesome Rob, can't wait til you pull your next sac!


Thank you!! Should be pulling the next one in a few weeks...Singapore Blue - and she won't be thrilled!! LOL


----------



## JimM (Oct 20, 2009)

robc said:


> Yeah it has...it's awesome for the hobby. I think we're figuring out this species.


What have we figured out that's different from other species exactly?


----------



## Mattyb (Oct 20, 2009)

robc said:


> Thank you!! Should be pulling the next one in a few weeks...Singapore Blue - and she won't be thrilled!! LOL


Sweet can't wait!


----------



## Ariel (Oct 20, 2009)

congrats!!!!


----------



## Spunky (Oct 20, 2009)

Contgrats! Another great video, keep them coming and best of luck on all of your other sacs.


----------



## Rocky Mountain Arachnids (Oct 20, 2009)

*Congrats!!*

I am sitting on 2 GBB sacs right now


----------



## Fyreflye (Oct 20, 2009)

Rob, does the injury on your right hand have a story behind it?


----------



## Steve Calceatum (Oct 20, 2009)

robc said:


> Thank you - I hope you get one too!!
> 
> There were 238 eggs w/ legs...


238!!!! That's just amazing....Mega-congrats Rob, you've certainly outdone yourself!!!!!


----------



## Mina (Oct 20, 2009)

That is wonderful Rob, congratulations!!!!!!!!  They are adorable!!!!  So how many do I get as a consultant fee?    lol


----------



## TalonAWD (Oct 20, 2009)

Rob,
what did you put in the sac to give it back to her. I definately want to do that with my girl. I would feel terrible if I have to see my "Destiny" looking for it. Heartbreaking!


----------



## robc (Oct 20, 2009)

Fyreflye said:


> Rob, does the injury on your right hand have a story behind it?


Not really a story...just me itching it too much after playing with Zilla's molt! LOL


----------



## robc (Oct 20, 2009)

Mina said:


> That is wonderful Rob, congratulations!!!!!!!!  They are adorable!!!!  So how many do I get as a consultant fee?    lol


As a consultant fee, you get to come over here and feed them all!! LOL


----------



## robc (Oct 20, 2009)

TalonAWD said:


> Rob,
> what did you put in the sac to give it back to her. I definately want to do that with my girl. I would feel terrible if I have to see my "Destiny" looking for it. Heartbreaking!


Nothing, I just rolled it back up a little bit and gave it back...


----------



## robc (Oct 20, 2009)

JimM said:


> What have we figured out that's different from other species exactly?


Not from different species, but for breeding this species - they've been a little tricky to breed easily and it seems that the sharing of information is helping making more slings available in the hobby.


----------



## Mina (Oct 20, 2009)

robc said:


> As a consultant fee, you get to come over here and feed them all!! LOL


Gee, thanks Rob!!!!  lol


----------



## robc (Oct 20, 2009)

Mina said:


> Gee, thanks Rob!!!!  lol


It's the least I could do fot you, Dear L:OL


----------



## Mina (Oct 20, 2009)

Gosh, you are such a gentleman, Rob!   ;P


----------



## robc (Oct 20, 2009)

Mina said:


> Gosh, you are such a gentleman, Rob!   ;P


I will evemn let you house them all, with numers of course...all for you!!!:} ;P


----------



## PrimalTaunt (Oct 20, 2009)

Congrats!  I really hope that these do become much more available in the hobby due to more info about their breeding because they're so beautiful that even t haters that I know have admitted that they are gorgeous and that's a plus for the hobby... plus I want some!


----------



## robc (Oct 22, 2009)

PrimalTaunt said:


> Congrats!  I really hope that these do become much more available in the hobby due to more info about their breeding because they're so beautiful that even t haters that I know have admitted that they are gorgeous and that's a plus for the hobby... plus I want some!


I totally agree, awesome T's!!!


----------



## RottweilExpress (Oct 22, 2009)

Poor girl, loosing the goods like that. 

But hey, congrats. Great sack, great species. Good job man.


----------



## Default (Oct 23, 2009)

Awesome photos.  They look squishy like a gummy bear.  Congratulations.


----------



## Mistegirl (Oct 23, 2009)

robc said:


> Thank you!! Should be pulling the next one in a few weeks...Singapore Blue - and she won't be thrilled!! LOL


Ohhh is that your big cranky one from the show a while back?  I have to keep an eye out for that one!

Congrats on the babies!  I've been really wanting one of these, I probably won't be able to resist once you list them.


----------



## robc (Oct 23, 2009)

Mistegirl said:


> Ohhh is that your big cranky one from the show a while back?  I have to keep an eye out for that one!
> 
> Congrats on the babies!  I've been really wanting one of these, I probably won't be able to resist once you list them.


Yep LOL- that is the big crank one....she will not be very pleased!!


----------



## Big Red TJ (Oct 23, 2009)

Never had one of these...I guess I will be ordering soon


----------



## WelshTan (Oct 23, 2009)

I am soooo jealous.... I luuuurve GBB especially when they are slings .... I prefer their colours right up until before they show their adult colours... I think they are sooo much prettier before the adult colours. I have recently bought more GBB slings tiny ones just to see the colour changes through their molts as my male I have got I aquired as a 2" sling and loved his colour changes.


----------



## robc (Oct 23, 2009)

Big Red TJ said:


> Never had one of these...I guess I will be ordering soon


LOL.....:clap: :clap:


----------



## AudreyElizabeth (Oct 23, 2009)

WelshTan said:


> I am soooo jealous.... I luuuurve GBB especially when they are slings .... I prefer their colours right up until before they show their adult colours... I think they are sooo much prettier before the adult colours. I have recently bought more GBB slings tiny ones just to see the colour changes through their molts as my male I have got I aquired as a 2" sling and loved his colour changes.


I think that C. fasciatum resemble GBB slings. Do you have one of those? 
The colors aren't quite the same, but there are similarities in the markings. 
I just ordered one a few weeks ago, and I really like it!


----------



## wayne the pain (Nov 12, 2009)

Congrats on breeding a beautiful sp 

238, not a bad guess you took


----------



## TalonAWD (Nov 12, 2009)

Hey Rob.I now can share your joy! I came home from work to see my girl alot skinnier and her webbing over the eggs. Still alot more work for her but I have a SAC!!!!
Now to wait 21 days to pull it.


----------



## robc (Nov 12, 2009)

TalonAWD said:


> Hey Rob.I now can share your joy! I came home from work to see my girl alot skinnier and her webbing over the eggs. Still alot more work for her but I have a SAC!!!!
> Now to wait 21 days to pull it.


Congrats my friend!!!:clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## TalonAWD (Nov 13, 2009)

I have to ask...
When you gave her the sac back. What did she end up doing with it?


----------



## robc (Nov 13, 2009)

TalonAWD said:


> I have to ask...
> When you gave her the sac back. What did she end up doing with it?


She kept it for about 3-4 days then she ditched it and began to feed!!


----------



## WelshTan (Nov 13, 2009)

AudreyElizabeth said:


> I think that C. fasciatum resemble GBB slings. Do you have one of those?
> The colors aren't quite the same, but there are similarities in the markings.
> I just ordered one a few weeks ago, and I really like it!


yep .. I have 2 C.fasciatum slings... very very tiny slings though.


----------

